# The Folks at Raindeer Pass



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Please forgive me if I'm doing something inappropriate but I'm compelled to share a bit of my recent shopping experiences.

I do everything online or by phone. I also have a tendency to over think things.

I'm still very new to the hobby and not to long ago purchased a very handsome 4-6-0 Bachmann train from a very large distributor in the east. All in all the experience was ok but almost immediately after getting my train running it had problems. When I called them for help they dropped my like a hot potato and told me it was clearly operator error "this has never happened in my 35 years". Later I called Bachmann who did acknowledge the issues as a known problem and fixed it (kind of but that's another story). In all fairness, they were very responsive, I'm just not so sure they have a good solution or long term plan (I digress).

I later learned that my track may be too small for the train and I've got a few things still to learn. My area for set up is very small but I've found that I could go with a slightly larger track and while at it, I'm thinking a train more suited for smaller tracks for daily operation would be best and would allow me to save the big 4-6-0 for occasional operation.

I've been bothering a lot of people on forums, online stores lately. I even went back to the big east coast store but came away realizing they don't really care if I'm successful in my next attempt. I also contacted the manufacturer and the "main distributor" for the maker of my newly purchased train. Very long delays to questions and very short and incomplete answers. In fact I was told to search the web for more information about their own products.

Then I came across the Raindeer people and I have to say they are a class act. Renee and Mike have been exceedingly helpful and patient. They took the time to answer my questions and work with my while I assembled my order. Their responsiveness is unmatched and the pricing is right on par with the bigger dealers. I don't know who it was that suggested that I check them out but I'm so very glad that I did! Clearly they're doing some sort of black magic thing because there is no way that fair pricing and customer service can be a good thing for business (sarcasm). . Really, they're some great people and if you're in the market for a train or tracks, consider giving them a call.

Bottom line, I've got my 8' diameter circle with two turn outs and my new USA 0-6-0T on order and I'm very excited. I'm looking forward to having something more reliable and being able to run a little bit every day. I've already called my son to prime him to help me get it put together.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

punkin said:


> Please forgive me if I'm doing something inappropriate but I'm compelled to share a bit of my recent shopping experiences.


Speaking up about excellent products and services is every bit as important as speaking up about bad products and services.

It is the value added by the level of customer support that establishes the true value of any dealer.

Your comments are both appropriate and beneficial.

Jerry


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep. I've bought things from them in the past and have been quite pleased. Pricing seems fair and the shipping is faster than most. I've bought things marked "in stock" at another retailer and had to wait 10 or more days for the tracking number--which at that point said "shipment pending"

I don't think it's inappropriate to point out your good experience on this forum. We hear the bad news often enough


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike and Renee are great people and great business people
Dennis


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I concur with the comments. Mike and Renee have always been fair with me and even refund over actual cost on shipping. Price fair and their personal attention always has been 5 star as far I'm concerned. They are the top of my bookmarks for ordering. 

Keep it up and thanks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always good to point out positive experiences, we are all too often focused only on negative experiences.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

And if they don't have it they will go the extra mile to find it for you. Always the people I go to first.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Reindeer been beddy beddy good to me.
met them at the national and then couple of weeks later, 
ordered AMS drop bottom and combine-perfect -fast, pleasant folks.

which reminds me I need to follow up on another item backordered......


----------



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 15, 2010)

punkin said:


> Please forgive me if I'm doing something inappropriate but I'm compelled to share a bit of my recent shopping experiences.
> 
> I do everything online or by phone. I also have a tendency to over think things.
> 
> ...


It's always good to know about people like this. I'll give them a call. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

*Second that*

Reindeer pass is a good retailer and customer support seller. I have purchased from them and would purchase from them again. Too bad I'm on the West coast and their on the East coast or I would buy more from them.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Polk City IA , not exactly East Coast


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I would imagine that most of their business is by phone and web, shipping is simple. So in these times of instant communication, the exact location is not a big deal.

Chuck


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

rbr said:


> Reindeer pass is a good retailer and customer support seller. I have purchased from them and would purchase from them again. Too bad I'm on the West coast and their on the East coast or I would buy more from them.


They will be selling at the *2016 National Garden Railway Convention* being held in the San Francisco Bay Area July 4th through the 10th. Check out the website: www.ngrc2016.org . Registration is now up and running online. On Saturday the Vendor Hall will be open to those not attending the entire convention.

And you guys are right, the folks at Reindeer Pass are GREAT PEOPLE!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hear, Hear... 

Well posted..


----------

